# Getting caught in the rain?



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

When I was in HS, I remember a question being asked of our class about what our idea of a romatic event was. I was really surprised that almost every girl in that class indicated they thought getting caught in the rain was romantic. Sometime later, the song "Pina Colada" brought this up again as a romatic idea.

Now, that was well over half my life ago. I never hear this anymore. Maybe it's because of where I live these days ... 

I'm just wondering, since people express themselves freely here, is this still considered by ladies to be a romantic thing? Or was it really ever considered as such? If so, what do you find romantic about it? Or maybe it's only romantic in places where the rain is rather warm ... 

I don't know ... I'd just like to hear ladies discuss it.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the rain. I think it is so romantic to be out in the rain just kissing. On another note, thunderstorms rile me up.......in a good way...


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> I love the rain. I think it is so romantic to be out in the rain just kissing. On another note, thunderstorms rile me up.......in a good way...:wink:


I miss thunderstorms where we live now. We have plenty of rain, but no thunderstorms like you guys are probably having this time of year.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

2hrs north of us got baseball size hail. That part of storms I can do without....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

i think most people love rain when they dont have anything to do... if you have to go out in it for work or an interview then they get annoyed. 

we dont get much rain in the atl, and my hubs is from a REALLY hott country, so we get really excited when it rains. last year we went to the pool during a light shower (no lightening)... we open all the windows if we dont wanna go out. it makes us snuggly, i guess..


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I get 2 metres ( 6 foot 7 in) of rainfall annually in my little green valley. I also work outside.

So... NO... I don't find rain romantic... i dream of sunny dry weather when i fantasize...oh yeah baby now that hot 

PS: How did the Hula performance go?? Were ya proud??


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

waiwera said:


> How did the Hula performance go?? Were ya proud??


It went great! Yes! Absolutely, I was proud ... VERY proud ... 

I've gotten a few private performances since, and they're nice, too. .


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs and my first 3 days were in pouring rain.  It was awesome. Running down the block to the movie theater...hoppin the bus to our favorite restaurant...walking home from the pub in a downpour. 

So fun! So passionate were the kisses that would spontaneously grab us


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Bleh, I hate the rain. A sun shower in the summertime isn't bad, but the plain cold rainy days I could do without. It's dreary too...I don't find anything romantic about them.

I agree with waiwera, I'll take the dry sunny days!


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Where I live we have, "Oh sh*t, it's raining" stamped on our azzes like Hester Prynne in The Scarlet Letter.


I know the feeling ... "bluest skies you've ever seen" indeed. .


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I still think its romantic. The key for me is unexpected. It's in those moments when it starts raining and I look concerned that I need the umbrella and he might just smile and tell me not to worry, that it feels good and then pulls me in for a kiss. It's how he can bring me into that moment and it be beautiful. When we get home drenched and he warms a towel in the dryer for me, how he might dry my hair and wrap me in the towel... It's those unexpected moments that make it romantic. 

The last time it rained and we were out, I suggested we take cover in an apartment building car park. There was something about that moment too and we started kissing. Maybe it's like I said, that it's unexpected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I still think its romantic. The key for me is unexpected. It's in those moments when it starts raining and I look concerned that I need the umbrella and he might just smile and tell me not to worry, that it feels good and then pulls me in for a kiss. It's how he can bring me into that moment and it be beautiful. When we get home drenched and he warms a towel in the dryer for me, how he might dry my hair and wrap me in the towel... It's those unexpected moments that make it romantic.
> 
> The last time it rained and we were out, I suggested we take cover in an apartment building car park. There was something about that moment too and we started kissing. Maybe it's like I said, that it's unexpected.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a great explanation. You brought up several other good thoughts in there as well ... dry your hair, wrap you in the towel ... and I didn't think before of how "unexpected" played into it.

You know, you're a very good romantic writer. You capture the mood in such a way that even dense guys like me can get it.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

"ah,ah Oh no don't let the rain come down" Seriously though I'm not the Crooked Man and I do find getting caught in the rain can be romantic.For me,I think it's because there's a shared nostalgia of being young and carefree and maybe running a little wild in it,being happy without reservation.Allows me to live in the moment and just be happy with who I"m with,and put my troubles aside for a bit.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

unfortunately getting caught in the rain in England is a daily occurence and rarely romantic


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

our anthem is by King Manilow

I made it through the rain
I kept my world protected
I made it throught the rain
I kept my point of view
I made it through the rain
And found myself respected
By the others who
Got rained on too
And made it through


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> That's a great explanation. You brought up several other good thoughts in there as well ... dry your hair, wrap you in the towel ... and I didn't think before of how "unexpected" played into it.
> 
> You know, you're a very good romantic writer. You capture the mood in such a way that even dense guys like me can get it.


Thanks 

I guess one usually knows when it's going to rain, but the unexpected is about taking a simple moment and changing it. While one's focus might be to get the umbrella or hurry up out of the rain, to have the focus switched to recognize he's thinking lovingly of me, unexpectedly, it's that shift in focus that is romantic to me. As well as the sensory elements of hearing the rain, observing the change of scenery, the way traffic lights reflect off the roads, the cleansing feeling and giving yourself to that moment.

Not unlike dancing with your wife in the kitchen  .. She might be focused on cooking and then in that moment, her focus is shifted to feel romanced by you with a dance or unexpected kiss. Aromas of food in the air, sizzling of pans, but it's the unexpected. And it's the extra touches of care. Like the warm towel, cradling her face to a kiss in the kitchen, things like that.

And sometimes getting caught in the rain is just fun. We take care not to get wet because we're heading to work or whatever, but even alone, it's good to just stroll in the rain once in a while and just enjoy the feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I posted on another thread that there is nothing like boinking outside under a quilt during a thunderstorm. It's awesome.


:rofl::rofl: OMG LadyFrog, you have a way with words. That cracked me up.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh the Passionate scene from the Notebook in the rain... can any Romance in this life beat it ? 

The Notebook - Why didn't you write me? HD VERSION! - YouTube











Of course we love the rain! There is something very childest about it, very freeing, no holding back, let's do something crazy -kinda feel to it. Not sure we ever kissed in the rain accually... but it's on the to do list now.


----------

